# Sofa Kleenex Cover and Arm Chair Toilet Roll - KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Recently members of this forum asked for a Knit version of the Sofa Kleenex Box Cover. As many others, I searched far and wide and found there was no available pattern on the internet.
I decided to make my own version and pair it with the arm chair as a toilet roll holder. 
This is an EASY knit and each of them take only a few hours to knit and assemble. The sofa takes one 6 oz skein of Carons Simply Soft yarn and the arm chair about half that amount.

I have posted this pattern on my Tat'sgrans Treasures stores on Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy.
Available for 4.00 Cdn. for both patterns. Paypal Preferred but will accept cheques or money orders if you PM me first.

Direct link to Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit

Make a set for yourself, or make several for Christmas gifts. Quick and easy!
Happy Knitting xo


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Very clever! Nice detail.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Link to Ravelry did not work.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

How very cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

crispie said:


> Link to Ravelry did not work.


Do not know why: I printed out the url from the site and it is as follows"
http://www.ravelry.com/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit
Try it from this one!

Thanks for the heads up.. I needed to put two dashes before knit.. xo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Still did not work for me.


tat'sgran said:


> Do not know why: I printed out the url from the site and it is as follows"
> http://www.ravelry.com/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit
> Try it from this one!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.. I needed to put two dashes before knit.. xo


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit

I went another route and looked for the link. The second one you gave did not work either. I tested the one above and it worked for me twice, so hopefully this will solve the prob.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love those chairs!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

crispie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit
> 
> I went another route and looked for the link. The second one you gave did not work either. I tested the one above and it worked for me twice, so hopefully this will solve the prob.


This is the same link as I have on my post.. just in my hurry to reply to you I missed the word patterns.. the one in my post works for me.. xo
But thanks for making me slow down and get it right at last!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

These are lovely


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely. I have a pattern somewhere in my files for the settee but it's not as nice as yours.


----------



## Jill Evans (Aug 29, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Do not know why: I printed out the url from the site and it is as follows"
> http://www.ravelry.com/library/sofa-kleenex-cover--knit
> Try it from this one!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.. I needed to put two dashes before knit.. xo


I got "UH oh Sherbet couldn't find your page"


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Cute idea!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so cleverxx


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is so cute! I will have to set up a PayPal account or maybe I have one already! LOL I need to find the password...oh well, I really like the pattern!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, very cute, there is a KP member trying to find out what 'ewrap' means, maybe you would find her posting today and explain to her?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

rujam said:


> I got "UH oh Sherbet couldn't find your page"


Use the link in the post itself.. it works.. I inadvertently omitted the word patterns in the link I sent to that member.. the link in the post itself is correct.. thanks xo


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> That is so cute! I will have to set up a PayPal account or maybe I have one already! LOL I need to find the password...oh well, I really like the pattern!!!


PM me and I will send it to you directly for a cheque or money order.. I realize a lot of people do not have paypal.. xo


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi, very cute, there is a KP member trying to find out what 'ewrap' means, maybe you would find her posting today and explain to her?


I would love to if I could find it in my pattern... I do not see it anywhere and have proofread it several times. I think the member is referring to a different pattern. If she tells me where it is in the pattern I will be MORE than happy to correct or explain, but at the present I am at as much of a loss for explanation as everyone else. xo


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute. I can see my granddaughters using for their dolls!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks it worked this time.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Isuel said:


> So cute!


For sure!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever and pretty.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute--bought it!!


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I just purchased it. It is really nice. I have been watching for something like this for years.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

crispie said:


> Link to Ravelry did not work.


It worked for me


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Ladies: Have just realized a typo in this pattern in the section where you cast off for the Kleenex slot. It should read cast off and then cast back on 24 not 22 stitches and then proceed with row 4 of the pattern. Have posted the error in the ravelry errata with my pattern.. xo WS


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I am thankful that you can create patterns!


----------

